# ummm hello is any one there



## cooter420 (Aug 5, 2006)

well i guess this is my first post well hey to all of yall and i guess i might talk to you later or maybe not we will just have to see


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome!! Stick around, it's a good community here.

Jeff


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 5, 2006)

cooter420 said:
			
		

> well i guess this is my first post well hey to all of yall and i guess i might talk to you later or maybe not we will just have to see


 
Define "here"?  

LOL we are here, and often so much, many of us forget what the sun looks like except on the way to class.  Welcome to THE martial arts forum.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Saturday evening can be a little slow... just wait, it'll pick up tomorrow!


----------



## matt.m (Aug 5, 2006)

hello


----------



## Paul B (Aug 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome to MT!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 5, 2006)

cooter420 said:
			
		

> well i guess this is my first post well hey to all of yall and i guess i might talk to you later or maybe not we will just have to see



We have ways of making you talk!  This place becomes an addiction!  

Welcome to the forum! :wavey:


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Yep...there are definitely a lot of us who post on a regular basis.  The weekends tend to slow down a bit.  Stick around, though; there are plenty of good conversations around the boards.


----------



## MJS (Aug 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! 

Mike


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 6, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 6, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 6, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Don't be a lurker now ~ Enjoy!


----------



## mjd (Aug 6, 2006)

cooter420 said:
			
		

> well i guess this is my first post well hey to all of yall and i guess i might talk to you later or maybe not we will just have to see


 
WELCOME

 dont be shy now, its a peacefull place to ask, answer, or just browse around,


----------



## Kreth (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Drac (Aug 7, 2006)

Greetings... We are here...


----------



## pstarr (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## J-Man (Aug 7, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT! :wavey:


----------

